# 3 Months of XM FREE! No CC Required



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

SiriusXM


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I don't even turn my radio on except when I want to youtube.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Fooken @Eddy Cruze always getting free stuff . Dang dawg kiss a frog and cindererfella will popper out .........


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Thanks... That worked. Free XM all around!


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

I've been a Sirius XM subscriber for 15 years. It's ALL I listen to anymore. No commercials. Great Content. And I can listen to the same station from one end of the country to another if I want to.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

JLL said:


> I've been a Sirius XM subscriber for 15 years. It's ALL I listen to anymore.


 Started when you had to buy a XM receiver and wire into the back of your AM/FM CD/cassette player. (back @ 1989) I remember when Sirius and XM were separate and you subscribed to one or the other. Still have my XM receiver last used in my 1981 Grand Prix. cannot even think of how to wire into anything now First bought to listen to comedy radio now listen (Dr Laura tell people how stupid they are: Why does he beat me? or I can't stand my in laws!!!! I knew him for a few hours before I got knocked up? if I am in my car in the afternoon for a good laugh). Maybe my Wifes 2013 Honda Accord if I could get the dash apart and it has a plug for an antenna? Maybe I should take with me on one of my little road trips and give to a trucker in a rest area don't know what else to do with?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Patman said:


> Started when you had to buy a XM receiver and wire into the back of your AM/FM CD/cassette player. (back @ 1989) I remember when Sirius and XM were separate and you subscribed to one or the other. Still have my XM receiver last used in my 1981 Grand Prix. cannot even think of how to wire into anything now First bought to listen to comedy radio now listen (Dr Laura tell people how stupid they are: Why does he beat me? or I can't stand my in laws!!!! I knew him for a few hours before I got knocked up? if I am in my car in the afternoon for a good laugh). Maybe my Wifes 2013 Honda Accord if I could get the dash apart and it has a plug for an antenna? Maybe I should take with me on one of my little road trips and give to a trucker in a rest area don't know what else to do with?


 I believe Sirius and XM merged 8 or 10 years ago. But I had no idea satellite radio existed when I was 4 in 1989.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

JLL said:


> I believe Sirius and XM merged 8 or 10 years ago. But I had no idea satellite radio existed when I was 4 in 1989.


When did XM radio start?
1988


----------

